# Results for poodles not at PCA last weekend



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go Irma and Grady! What a great weekend!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Way to go!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

